

Facebook nixes virtualization, eyes Intel microservers - arpy
http://www.techworld.com.au/article/379890/facebook_nixes_virtualization_eyes_intel_microservers/

======
ebiester
Why would their web servers be virtualized" With the exception of Netflix, The
cases I see being made for virtualization is that you have many services that
do not need a full server. Virtualization allows you to disassociate these
services from hardware, decreasing total hardware outlay and allowing for
failover in the event of hardware failure.

And in Netflix's case, they seem to be more interested in outsourcing hardware
than virtualization.

